# Tinder/dating apps are NOT real life



## Biggdink (Jul 6, 2022)

First of all I have no problem getting matches, even with girls who are top 10% on apps (type you see on top pics or standout section) 

But most matches go nowhere, even girls who message me first and are sexual will ghost 

On the other hand I get approached in clubs all the time and many times (if I’m not too drunk and she isn’t either) I will take a girl home after little bit of making out and dancing 

I met this girl in a club like back in 2019 and she took me to her home and we hooked up multiple times 

Matched with her on tinder last week and she didn’t even reply, even tho I look much better than 3 years ago






I’ve tried chadfishes and girls even ghost them if I try to hangout. You have to be crisick to not get ghosted .. yea girls would totally reject them irl 🙄

Inb4 autists with their Muh tinder is real life cope


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 6, 2022)

Cope tinder is real life


----------



## hormonetherapy (Jul 6, 2022)

yeah 90% of matches you get go absolutely nowhere.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 6, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> First of all I have no problem getting matches, even with girls who are top 10% on apps


----------



## zharupodrugu (Jul 6, 2022)

Social circles>Tinder


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Jul 6, 2022)

Tinder is easier than real life


----------



## tehVigilante (Jul 6, 2022)

A lot of girls are just there to get validation and grow their instagrams tbh


----------



## MoggerGaston (Jul 6, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> First of all I have no problem getting matches, even with girls who are top 10% on apps (type you see on top pics or standout section)


So you do well on tinder, matching toptier girls and getting messaged first. Not something average men will EVER experience even if they locationmax to SEA.

And you also do well IRL.

Aka Tinder=IRL. very nice. If you don't get shit on tinder, you wouldn't get shit IRL either.


----------



## Johnnybegood (Jul 6, 2022)

tehVigilante said:


> A lot of girls are just there to get validation and grow their instagrams tbh


Some of them are for sure.

But i've seen guys of all looks levels and ages have some success on OLD.

But to consistently have success with HTB+ on Tinder you have to be minimum Chadlite otherwise whats the point


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 6, 2022)

Nice humblebrag cunt, mogs me.


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 6, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> So you do well on tinder, matching toptier girls and getting messaged first. Not something average men will EVER experience even if they locationmax to SEA.
> 
> And you also do well IRL.
> 
> Aka Tinder=IRL. very nice. If you don't get shit on tinder, you wouldn't get shit IRL either.


Matches are cope 
What’s the point if they’re not gonna meet up 

They’re talking to 50 guys at a same time on apps… irl they’re just talking/dancing with one person so it’s easier to take em home


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Jul 6, 2022)

Life as Sub-Crisick. He has yet to have a single ghost ever.
Psl theory is alive and well


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 6, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> Life as Sub-Crisick.


*Sub-Maher 👍


----------



## MoggerGaston (Jul 6, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Matches are cope
> What’s the point if they’re not gonna meet up
> 
> They’re talking to 50 guys at a same time on apps… irl they’re just talking/dancing with one person so it’s easier to take em home


It's not cope because it clearly shows you have good looks and therefore also good IRL appeal.

If you do poorly on dating-apps, it means ur ugly, which means girls IRL wont want to talk/dance with you.

IRL and online are interchangeable. Someone who does poorly online will do poorly irl, vice versa.


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 6, 2022)

Pendejo said:


> *Sub-Maher 👍


No my Maher fish was getting ghosted too 

You have to be crisick in 2022


----------



## tehVigilante (Jul 6, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> So you do well on tinder, matching toptier girls and getting messaged first. Not something average men will EVER experience even if they locationmax to SEA.
> 
> And you also do well IRL.
> 
> Aka Tinder=IRL. very nice. If you don't get shit on tinder, you wouldn't get shit IRL either.



Kinda aspie vibes coming from your post, we know how shit the average looking guy is and most normies are getting sex. 

Now lemme ask you one thing, how do you think this happen? Thought irl social circles, if they had this aspie thinking they would get none because on tinder they dont get shit. 

Like real life is gonna be "easier" but the problem is most people here are too much of pussies to even approach even when its normal social circle, the fear of rejection is too big.


----------



## aBetterMii (Jul 6, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> No my Maher fish was getting ghosted too
> 
> You have to be crisick in 2022


Crisick mogs Maher clearas day


----------



## MoggerGaston (Jul 6, 2022)

tehVigilante said:


> most normies are getting sex.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







tehVigilante said:


> Now lemme ask you one thing, how do you think this happen? Thought irl social circles, if they had this aspie thinking they would get none because on tinder they dont get shit.


irl mixed gender social circles are a privilege that 50+% of men don't have tbh.

Study/work in male-dominated spaces? Automatically over and you are reliant on dating apps.


tehVigilante said:


> Like real life is gonna be "easier" but the problem is most people here are too much of pussies to even approach even when its normal social circle, the fear of rejection is too big.


Cold-approaching women is complete cope and never works. 

Approaching girls in your social circle that don't show they like you will destroy the 1 asset you have as a normie which is a mixed gender social circle. self sabotage

you are the aspie here


----------



## tehVigilante (Jul 6, 2022)

The only one delusional here is you since you never leave your basement. Your whole reality is skewed. 

You're like this guys that say gym is cope cuz your too lazy to do anything productive. 

There is more to life than dating apps mate.


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 6, 2022)

tehVigilante said:


> The only one delusional here is you since you never leave your basement. Your whole reality is skewed.
> 
> You're like this guys that say gym is cope cuz your too lazy to do anything productive.
> 
> There is more to life than dating apps mate.


Mirin reading comprehension


----------



## tehVigilante (Jul 6, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Mirin reading comprehension


Im not gonna even gonna bother with a guy that sits at home all day and cries about Tinder =/= real life.

Isn't it obvious that it isn't true? You have to be moronic to even think that.


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 6, 2022)

tehVigilante said:


> Im not gonna even gonna bother with a guy that sits at home all day and cries about Tinder =/= real life.
> 
> Isn't it obvious that it isn't true? You have to be moronic to even think that.


Amazing reading comprehension you curry


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 6, 2022)

COPE

Online dating is number 1 way relationships start nowadays and presumably hook ups too(harder to get accurate data on this though)


----------



## tehVigilante (Jul 6, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Amazing reading comprehension you curry


imagine thinking im curry


----------



## forevergymcelling (Jul 6, 2022)

BugeyeBigNoseCurry said:


> Tinder is easier than real life


this has been my experience too, and its not even close


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 6, 2022)

Tinder is real life if you are chad or subhuman. As a chad, you get a lot of matches, etc. on Tinder. As a subhuman, you don't get anything, just like in real life.

If you are HTN or chadlite you have a hard time on tinder.


----------



## the BULL (Jul 6, 2022)

but when i told you about that story of that girl approaching me the day after swiping left on me you were like "girls on tinder have higher standards "


----------



## Enfant terrible (Jul 6, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> No my Maher fish was getting ghosted too
> 
> You have to be crisick in 2022


what pics did you use for that fish


----------



## the BULL (Jul 6, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> this has been my experience too, and its not even close


because it is easier to fraud pics


----------



## forevergymcelling (Jul 6, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Tinder is real life if you are chad or subhuman. As a chad, you get a lot of matches, etc. on Tinder. As a subhuman, you don't get anything, just like in real life.
> 
> If you are HTN or chadlite you have a hard time on tinder.


More importantly, you have to have sex appeal

Tinder especially, it's all about sex appeal. Maybe less so on something like Hinge


----------



## the BULL (Jul 6, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> No my Maher fish was getting ghosted too
> 
> You have to be crisick in 2022


crisick


----------



## forevergymcelling (Jul 6, 2022)

the BULL said:


> because it is easier to fraud pics


It doesn't matter though I still managed to fuck them all on the first date with no resistance


----------



## the BULL (Jul 6, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> It doesn't matter though I still managed to fuck them all on the first date with no resistance


once the road is open for fucking it's very unlikely they will reject you unless massive amount of faceapp. real life is another story, you need to be legit adonis to get approached or to fuck random girls.


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Jul 6, 2022)

Girls in real life have more standards


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 6, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> this has been my experience too, and its not even close


Uk is just different


forevergymcelling said:


> More importantly, you have to have sex appeal
> 
> Tinder especially, it's all about sex appeal. Maybe less so on something like Hinge


Idk tinder is easier than hinge ime

Girls on hinge are flakier than tinder


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 6, 2022)

the BULL said:


> crisick


He’s the only person who’s never ghosted by girls 
I’m honestly mirin


----------



## Prettyboy (Jul 6, 2022)

On tinder you increasingly have to compete with faceapped and otherwise morphed guys  it’s losing touch with reality at this point, people irl look nothing like they do on their handpicked morphed pics


----------



## Enfant terrible (Jul 6, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> On tinder you increasingly have to compete with faceapped and otherwise morphed guys  it’s losing touch with reality at this point, people irl look nothing like they do on their handpicked morphed pics


men fraud on high levels there but i dont think morphing is that present


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 6, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> On tinder you increasingly have to compete with faceapped and otherwise morphed guys  it’s losing touch with reality at this point, people irl look nothing like they do on their handpicked morphed pics


Are non psl autists really morphing their pics too 

What’s the point tho ? She’d be turned off if you don’t look like your pics irl


----------



## the BULL (Jul 6, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> On tinder you increasingly have to compete with faceapped and otherwise morphed guys  it’s losing touch with reality at this point, people irl look nothing like they do on their handpicked morphed pics








average guy on tinder


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 6, 2022)

Okay I’m gonna break it dow for you guys since some don’t understand 

There are only really 3 ways to meet a girl either for slays or GF:

1. Social cirlce (also including work,school uni etc). This metho has the lowest looks requirement of the 3, any man other than those in the bottom 10% can probably get a gf this way if they’re lucky. The main difference between this and the two latter methods is you get very long exposure time to girls but you are exposured to a much lower number of girls. If you’re out of uni and age 22+ , you might only meet 2-4 single girls around your age per year through this method- therefore the trade off of the lower looks threshold is the lower number of girls you can meet through this method.

Method 2 online dating. Much higher looks threshold - I would say you need to be in at least the top half of men SMV wise to get anything through this method. Way less exposure time to each girl but a great number of exposures - essentially turning into a numbers game where your looks are a coefficient for how many of these girls you have any success with. The advantage of this over cold approaching is you can flex things like your physique , money, status etc more easily which can be a good crutch for those without a top tier faxe

Method 3 cold/warm approaching: basicall approaching girls in any kind of setting be it daytime or night without any prior rapport. The highest looks requirement of all because girls have their guard up in such situations - it’s also very reliant specifically on face and you don’t have the same crutches to lean on in online dating

If I had to guess I’d say method 2 is the most popular in todays society just edging out method 1. Method 3 is quite unusual still tbh but could work for some people espeically those who are low inhib + good face


----------



## Virgin at 29 😔 (Jul 6, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> First of all I have no problem getting matches, even with girls who are top 10% on apps (type you see on top pics or standout section)
> 
> But most matches go nowhere, even girls who message me first and are sexual will ghost
> 
> ...


Ofc its not real life you are capped by the algorithm and your message wont be seen most times. 

I mean i get dates off tinder but never even talked to a girl IRL.


----------



## the BULL (Jul 6, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Are non psl autists really morphing their pics too
> 
> What’s the point tho ? She’d be turned off if you don’t look like your pics irl


most ppl realistically just get their pics touched by a photographer. then there are some crisicks too, they just try to appear as close as possible as that irl and girls tend to forgive it as they fraud too


----------



## tehVigilante (Jul 6, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> More importantly, you have to have sex appeal
> 
> Tinder especially, it's all about sex appeal. Maybe less so on something like Hinge



Half the cucks in this forum havent swallowed the sex appeal pill just yet


----------



## Prettyboy (Jul 6, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


> men fraud on high levels there but i dont think morphing is that present





Biggdink said:


> Are non psl autists really morphing their pics too
> 
> What’s the point tho ? She’d be turned off if you don’t look like your pics irl


Iirc I even made a thread about it recently I was watching two girls swiping on tinder and they were ridiculing guys

There were so many blatantly morphed dudes  and lot of subtle ones like faceapp smooth skin or better jaw

Your average online competitor gives @Xangsane a run for his money





Autism tbh
Clubbing is still the classic and best way to meet girls for flings


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 6, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Iirc I even made a thread about it recently I was watching two girls swiping on tinder and they were ridiculing guys
> 
> There were so many blatantly morphed dudes  and lot of subtle ones like faceapp smooth skin or better jaw
> 
> ...


ye online dating is getting stupid. every guy and girl is using photoshop and face app for their pics Lol. alot of ugly to average at the gym i work at dont like getting their pics taken and will make any excuse not to for the sign up because theyre too used to seeing their edited pics. ive seen plenty of them come and my boys would know who they are theyd look NOTHING like they do online


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 6, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Okay I’m gonna break it dow for you guys since some don’t understand
> 
> There are only really 3 ways to meet a girl either for slays or GF:
> 
> ...


How is 3 highest looks requirement 🤔

Only reason dating apps seem easier is bcz you can message 20 girls at same time

3 is actually easier
Last weekend I hooked up with a hot redhead who was visiting my city… girls like that get 100s of matches on tinder over the weekend and don’t even reply most guys

she’s not talking to 50 guys in a bar/club/party at a same time


----------



## Virgin at 29 😔 (Jul 6, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> How is 3 highest looks requirement 🤔
> 
> Only reason dating apps seem easier is bcz you can message 20 girls at same time
> 
> ...


@Prettyboy @Blackgymmax u have experience in clubs is it easier than online? Can ethnics get girls there


----------



## the BULL (Jul 6, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> How is 3 highest looks requirement 🤔
> 
> Only reason dating apps seem easier is bcz you can message 20 girls at same time
> 
> ...


you also can't fraud irl 
most girls became conscious 
one girl's bio was "if you don't look like your pics you offer drinks until it doesn't matter ahahah"


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Jul 6, 2022)

has anyone ever thought maybe its not a looks problem

maybe theyre just overwhelmed with thousands of matches

just be above average and play numbers game and you'll be fine.


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 6, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> has anyone ever thought maybe its not a looks problem
> 
> maybe theyre just overwhelmed with thousands of matches
> 
> just be above average and play numbers game and you'll be fine.


No tinder is real life, over if you are sub chad


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 6, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> No tinder is real life, over if you are sub chad


Maybe saying tinder is real life could be a bit of an oversimplification 

But online dating defo is real life 

Tinder is the hardest app in my experience


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Jul 6, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> No tinder is real life, over if you are sub chad


nah i dont think u understand

u have to fraud ur shit and get a thousand matches and you'll understand their mindset

its overwhelming


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 6, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Maybe saying tinder is real life could be a bit of an oversimplification
> 
> But online dating defo is real life
> 
> Tinder is the hardest app in my experience


It’s over if OLD is real life.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Jul 6, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> View attachment 1767537
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you giga ugly? if not, have you ever approached 10 random girls to see what happens ?


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Jul 6, 2022)

first thing,  to do well in apps without having top tier photos showing you have a nice life, only if you're a giga chad with sex appeal
and of course irl is not tinder, jfl at this autismus maximus

only autists without normie friends to take this seriously

but yes, you wont be slayer without being gL, but you can get some girls approaching them, but I doubt you can become a slayer if thats what you want without good looks
but this good looks is not the same required to go well on tinder with selfies in your kitchen


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jul 6, 2022)

I think alot of people ignore that dating apps are just one funnel of meeting people and unless you're on dating apps 24/7 and touchless/attentionless, you're likely not going to talk to EVERYONE you meet. It's the same even on other funnels IRL and social media. Women get a shit ton of attention and it's likely they're getting attention from atleast a dozen (if not significantly more) guys a day, on top of the already hundreds of guys they've met in the past who gave them attention. I used to ask my female friends how many men have hit on them and I rem one of them (who was a HTB) just showed me her snapchat from all the men who asked for it and she had literally hundreds of dudes on it lmao. So you're competing with all of these men and the other shit they got going on in their life for their attention. It's why dating is a number's game. You need as many funnels as possible (dating apps, social circles, social events, social media, etc).. Only attractive men can get away with 1 funnel.


----------



## MoggerGaston (Jul 6, 2022)

Eduardo DOV said:


> are you giga ugly? if not, have you ever approached 10 random girls to see what happens ?


I am normie-HTN and I approach girls all the time at festivals and in clubs. half the time i'll get an ugly look of: 'get away from me' and her turning her back towards me. The other half you'll get one-word uninterested answers and you notice she's just trying to be polite but has no interest.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 6, 2022)

BugeyeBigNoseCurry said:


> Tinder is easier than real life







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 19445 (Jul 6, 2022)

The rate of flakes or refusal to meet up from online is insane. From girls who are seemingly high interest too. 

Also texting back and forth is effort and you have to build some rapport or connection usually, esp with hotter ones if you’re subchad. For every 8 snaps/numbers you get I’d guess you will meet 1. So your efforts to reward is low. 

It’s also very luck and timing based. You gotta catch them on the right time. Plus game matters too. Also if you go on dates and you’re non NT or quiet don’t bother. 

You can do good with selfies on tinder.

OLD isn’t real life as your personality doesn’t play a role. But on a macro level this is how most people meet these days.


----------



## the BULL (Jul 6, 2022)

childofGod said:


> The rate of flakes or refusal to meet up from online is insane. From girls who are seemingly high interest too.
> 
> Also texting back and forth is effort and you have to build some rapport or connection usually, esp with hotter ones if you’re subchad. For every 8 snaps/numbers you get I’d guess you will meet 1. So your efforts to reward is low.
> 
> ...


indeed i didn't even bother going to the dates i setted up, i unmatched them. just from their texts alone i could sense how much we wouldn't have been able to connect. I doubt it's main dating channel, there aren't as few girls as there are on tinder in my city, on the contrary is pretty niche stuff. when they say OLD they mean IG and snap too (where ppl already know each other before adding usually).


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Jul 6, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> I am normie-HTN and I approach girls all the time at festivals and in clubs. half the time i'll get an ugly look of: 'get away from me' and her turning her back towards me. The other half you'll get one-word uninterested answers and you notice she's just trying to be polite but has no interest.


i see
where do you live? can u pm me ur pics? are you really HTN? kinda strange tbh, in brazil it's not like that, a real HTN in brazil can pick up girls by approaching.


----------



## rand anon (Jul 6, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> View attachment 1767537
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rand anon (Jul 6, 2022)

childofGod said:


> The rate of flakes or refusal to meet up from online is insane. From girls who are seemingly high interest too.
> 
> Also texting back and forth is effort and you have to build some rapport or connection usually, esp with hotter ones if you’re subchad. For every 8 snaps/numbers you get I’d guess you will meet 1. So your efforts to reward is low.
> 
> ...


OLD still mogs for non NT aspies though


----------



## JBcollector (Jul 6, 2022)

Men have been sold a lie about female empowerment


----------



## maxeverything (Jul 6, 2022)

Lol it’s real life. It’s a dating a app so obviously there will be different dynamics at play, but you’re still dealing with women. Guys get laid off dating apps all the time.


----------



## closedplatecel (Jul 7, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Matches are cope
> What’s the point if they’re not gonna meet up
> 
> They’re talking to 50 guys at a same time on apps… irl they’re just talking/dancing with one person so it’s easier to take em home



It’s not cope.

Matches = irl logistics x smash 

Formula: If y’all together alone (logistics) then she would accept sex from u (smash)


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Jul 7, 2022)

Yes this true 

I approached Korean girl in art museum and fucked her and she wouldn’t have even swiped right on me on tinder back when I looked like this


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Jul 7, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> nah i dont think u understand
> 
> u have to fraud ur shit and get a thousand matches and you'll understand their mindset
> 
> its overwhelming


Yea once I got 1000 plus matches in Thailand it got too much and I lost focus on one girl 

It’s best to get 30 matches only


----------



## WayneBraaaah (Jul 7, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Yea once I got 1000 plus matches in Thailand it got too much and I lost focus on one girl
> 
> It’s best to get 30 matches only


the thing with OLD is that you have to use different hooking up strategies than in IRL too. If guys open up convo same as IRL, ofc there wont be results from matches. JFL.

If you are good looking enough to get big number of matches it means you can use 2 biggest advantages of OLD - VOLUME and EFFICIENCY. 

That means having set texting samples, cherry picked photos and videos, system of how many texts you need to get number and date ASAP.


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Jul 7, 2022)

WayneBraaaah said:


> the thing with OLD is that you have to use different hooking up strategies than in IRL too. If guys open up convo same as IRL, ofc there wont be results from matches. JFL.
> 
> If you are good looking enough to get big number of matches it means you can use 2 biggest advantages of OLD - VOLUME and EFFICIENCY.
> 
> That means having set texting samples, cherry picked photos and videos, system of how many texts you need to get number and date ASAP.


Shutup nerd ass nigga


----------



## WayneBraaaah (Jul 7, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Shutup nerd ass nigga


better drop your retarded rap lines for some copium


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Jul 7, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Yea once I got 1000 plus matches in Thailand it got too much and I lost focus on one girl
> 
> It’s best to get 30 matches only


yeah exactly

i think this is what girls experience

but this community just thinks its a looks problem and are breaking each bone in their face for it


----------



## stamaster21 (Jul 7, 2022)

tehVigilante said:


> Kinda aspie vibes coming from your post, we know how shit the average looking guy is and most normies are getting sex.
> 
> Now lemme ask you one thing, how do you think this happen? Thought irl social circles, if they had this aspie thinking they would get none because on tinder they dont get shit.
> 
> Like real life is gonna be "easier" but the problem is most people here are too much of pussies to even approach even when its normal social circle, the fear of rejection is too big.


tinder and real life are not the same, but its close. In real life you can see how people really look and their proportions. On tinder folks used filtered pics some even use photoshop pics with perfect lighting and angles. You have higher chance of fucking a women in real life, but not by much, i would say maybe 12 percent.


----------



## thereallegend (Jul 7, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> tinder is easier than hinge







I got the most matches on Tinder but none of them led to dates.

Meanwhile I got less matches on Bumble, but the most dates.

I got a date from Hinge within the first 2 weeks of using the app.


----------



## Deleted member 19445 (Jul 7, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> View attachment 1769041
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 10 times as many matches on tinder than hinge. They barely ever message first and they’re barely even responsive . The quality on hinge might be better but that app seems too much effort


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 7, 2022)

childofGod said:


> I have 10 times as many matches on tinder than hinge. They barely ever message first and they’re barely even responsive . The quality on hinge might be better but that app seems too much effort





thereallegend said:


> View attachment 1769041
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm idk but I get most dates/hookups off tinder 

Bumble is best but they don’t let you post pics showing body so I barely use it


----------



## MediterraneanApollo (Jul 7, 2022)

IRL is harder than tinder, it is just that tinder is full of chadfishes and bored women 
If women give you real looks and you hook up with them the same night after the club, bar, social event than you can call yourself a slayer


----------



## Deleted member 19445 (Jul 7, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Hmm idk but I get most dates/hookups off tinder
> 
> Bumble is best but they don’t let you post pics showing body so I barely use it


I’ve never met a girl on hinge but I’ve only had it 2 weeks and a bit. Most are ages away too. I have 100+ hinge matches.


Also you can post body pics on bumble but outside.


Tinder is pretty easy but you gotta run numbers game and have some wit


----------



## Prettyboy (Jul 7, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> ye online dating is getting stupid. every guy and girl is using photoshop and face app for their pics Lol. alot of ugly to average at the gym i work at dont like getting their pics taken and will make any excuse not to for the sign up because theyre too used to seeing their edited pics. ive seen plenty of them come and my boys would know who they are theyd look NOTHING like they do online


How dou handle the customer facing nature of the job? Are people nice to you generally? Dont people exhaust you


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 7, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> How dou handle the customer facing nature of the job? Are people nice to you generally? Dont people exhaust you


pretty easy esp when ur jacked. however if ur rly ugly people just naturally hate you alot here but thats water. the ugly girls seem to get shitted on alot when theres any sort of problems and truecel faced dudes. there was this truecel dude who black chicks would give attitude to because he was ugly so id have to step in to just stop the shit. btw he was white kek. the only time anything ever happened to me was with some black dude who height mogged me. tho he apologized after. i really wanted to fight him. i was trying my best to really get in his face to see if he'd hit me first but he kept moving away since he didnt actually want to get fucked. I think he was showing off for some ugly fat foids that were orbiting him.


----------



## Ken (Jul 7, 2022)

Legit I was about to make a similair thread.

Ive been on OLD for a week now. The first couple days I swiped right on everything and matched with around 5 landwhales. I tried setting up dates but all flaked. After improving my pics I matched with around 30 landwhales and a few beckies. The landwhales seemed more willing to actually meet up but after seeing the beckies I couldnt COPE with a landwhale. I cancelled all my potential dates with landwhales.

Now that I only swipe on 18-23 year old beckies and stacies. I am getting around 1-3 matches a day. Most of them dont respond or they ghost after agreeing to a date. I am in the same situation as when I started but with better looking females.

The only way to succeed is to go for girls who see you as better looking than them. If you are matching with stacies then go for beckies. If you are matching with beckies go for landwhales(if you can COPE with it).

The only way to get stacies on dating apps is to be a gigachad.


----------



## oldcelloser (Jul 7, 2022)

Ken said:


> Legit I was about to make a similair thread.
> 
> Ive been on OLD for a week now. The first couple days I swiped right on everything and matched with around 5 landwhales. I tried setting up dates but all flaked. After improving my pics I matched with around 30 landwhales and a few beckies. The landwhales seemed more willing to actually meet up but after seeing the beckies I couldnt COPE with a landwhale. I cancelled all my potential dates with landwhales.
> 
> ...


yep; Chads smash beckies and have them on rotation; thats how OLD works lol


----------



## Survivor95 (Jul 10, 2022)

Really don't understand why paing for Tinder when You have Facebook and Instagram. People wanna fuck whatever app You use.


Biggdink said:


> First of all I have no problem getting matches, even with girls who are top 10% on apps (type you see on top pics or standout section)
> 
> But most matches go nowhere, even girls who message me first and are sexual will ghost
> 
> ...


----------



## averagejoe (Jul 10, 2022)

Ken said:


> Legit I was about to make a similair thread.
> 
> Ive been on OLD for a week now. The first couple days I swiped right on everything and matched with around 5 landwhales. I tried setting up dates but all flaked. After improving my pics I matched with around 30 landwhales and a few beckies. The landwhales seemed more willing to actually meet up but after seeing the beckies I couldnt COPE with a landwhale. I cancelled all my potential dates with landwhales.
> 
> ...


Dating apps are not for average looking guys. 

Average looking girls get thousands of matches in a day. An average looking guy barely gets 2-3 and they don’t even respond. 

If you’re average looking your best bet is real life. Tinder/hinge/fruits whatever is only for good looking people as women decide if the guy looks good from a glance at a picture


----------



## helpmegod (Jul 14, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Iirc I even made a thread about it recently I was watching two girls swiping on tinder and they were ridiculing guys
> 
> There were so many blatantly morphed dudes  and lot of subtle ones like faceapp smooth skin or better jaw
> 
> ...


anyone have a clubbing guide


----------



## CsCurry (Jul 17, 2022)

Online is super easy.

You basically get ~10 convos with new foids daily from 20 matches.

IMO, I’d say 20 matches->10 convos->3 snapchats->2 dates-> about a 50% chance at fucking after a second date. It takes time which is what throws a lot of people off.

If you are willing to consider dating non-light skin black women your odds probably multiply by 4 but I’m not super into that.

I’ve never really seen anyone go to one of our teams parties without a girl and leave with one. I think mostly you need to go with a tinder date beforehand if you want to fuck after.


----------



## hypergamy (Jul 26, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> So you do well on tinder, matching toptier girls and getting messaged first. Not something average men will EVER experience even if they locationmax to SEA.
> 
> And you also do well IRL.
> 
> Aka Tinder=IRL. very nice. If you don't get shit on tinder, you wouldn't get shit IRL either.


I match with very good looking girls and chat with them. But invariably end up getting ghosted. 

Tinder sucks


----------



## makeme183 (Sep 10, 2022)

Deleted member 19445 said:


> I’ve never met a girl on hinge but I’ve only had it 2 weeks and a bit. Most are ages away too. I have 100+ hinge matches


pics or larp


----------



## makeme183 (Sep 10, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> More importantly, you have to have sex appeal
> 
> Tinder especially, it's all about sex appeal. Maybe less so on something like Hinge


can you elaborate on what you mean exactly by sex appeal ?


----------



## forevergymcelling (Sep 11, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> can you elaborate on what you mean exactly by sex appeal ?











Being low sex appeal is brutal


Do girls look at you like this, incel? No? I didn't think so There is no point in being good looking if you have no sex appeal, unless you're a literal faggot Muh HTN Muh Pretty boy You think girls are getting wet for these cuckolds? You think girls are fantasizing about...




looksmax.org


----------

